# Sump/clarifier size??



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We like to have a tank that can hold a day's worth of extracting, so yes, I believe you could use a bigger tank.

Crazy Roland


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

I think he was asking about a sump not a holding tank. I have a large sump. holds about a barrel of honey. I have it on a float switch so it gets almost full to the top before kicking on. If I were you I would put heat to that sump you have some how. it really helps the wax float to the top faster and you wont suck so much up into your nice clean honey holding tank. then you just skim the wax off a couple times of day off your sump and that is a lot easier than climbing up a ladder or what ever to skim your tank. I turn my sump on a hour before I start extracting and I turn the heat up according to how fast im going. don't want to burn any honey sitting in the sump for to long. but when im up and running I have it at like 150degrees. just don't forget to turn in down if you stop for a bit.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a large jacketed kelly sump that wee have a 33 frame dumping into. It had the 1 1/2 inlet and outlet. The outlet is not a problem but the inlet was. We disconnected the pipe from the inlet and let it run into the top of the tank and that helped a lot.

Johnny


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought about the sump vs. holding tank, but the word clarifyer was used, which takes time. Could the OP enlighten us with further details??

Crazy Roland


----------



## Billy Joe Adair (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry about that. I am talking about the sump. Does the sump capacity need to be as large as at least one load from the extractor? If I have an extractor that can extract 20-25 gallons in one load, does the sump need to be at least 25(+) gallons or will my current 15 gallon catch most of the wax. My goal is to catch as much wax in the sump before it goes to holding tank. I am trying to minimize the amount of "skimming wax from the holding tank as possible".

thanks


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

A beekeeper that I know with a 28 frame Cowen line has that same 15 gal sump and has commented that it really isn't big enough. I am thinking that you will want a larger one so that the output from your last run is sitting in the sump while you are loading the next run.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess it's a matter of degrees and how complicated and expensive you want to get. The short answer is a sump that hold less that the capacity of your extractor is going to result in a faster build up of wax in your holding tank. The bigger the better but no clarifier is going to be perfect. Accept that fact that you will have to, at least occasionally, skim your holding tank. Why not just think of a little wax in your tank as a protective layer, I assume you aren't going to be bottling directly out of it.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a 30 gallon unheated sump that I use to use, but I found myself having to skim the holding tank each week. 
My new sump is a 70 gallon with a heated water jacket. Only have to skim the holding tank off 2 to 3 time in a season. If I'm going to bottle a load, I'll hold back a load in the sump and pump it in the morning. That way I don't have wax in the bottling tank. The bigger sump with heated is a whole lot better.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

